# Stuffed mushrooms recipe (raw)



## kel (Aug 19, 2007)

Years ago I tasted these delicious stuffed mushrooms and I've been looking for a similar recipe ever since.  They were actually raw mushrooms, caps removed of course, stuffed with some kind of cream cheese mixture.  A mom brought them to a teacher appreciation luncheon at our preschool--my daughter will be 18 next week, so It's been awhile!!  It was great not having to worry about whether they were room temperature and didn't get "soggy."  Does anyone have a similar recipe?  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 19, 2007)

Kel,
We sometimes stuff small raw mushrooms with mixed cheeses found at the grocery store. I have no idea what the cream cheese in the mushrooms you had tasted like. If it were me, I'd get regular cream cheese and some mascarpone, mix them together and add seasoning that I and my family enjoy. We somethines add sauteed sausage, well broken down with garlic, some finely diced onion and marjoram then after sauteeing stuff the mushrooms with it. You can do about anything you enjoy, fresh parsley, herbs,garlic, worcestershire, hot sauce..Just let your imagination go to work.

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 19, 2007)

Great ideas Miss CJ. I never met a mushroom I didn't love, stuffed or not!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 20, 2007)

I use a mixture of cream cheese, finely minced garlic, and a mixture of whatever fresh herbs I have on hand.  If I have roasted garlic, I'll add a few cloves in place of the raw garlic.  They can be made ahead of time and kept in the fridge.


----------

